# Anyone knows what is 4sevens ATOM ?



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

Saw it on FLASHLIGHTS section from their website...

SMALL ! Now what is it ? A shorter PO ?


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 5, 2013)

The Preon Atom AO is a limited edition titanium PO with an XP-G2 emitter. You can read more about it in the Preon PO thread.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> The Preon Atom AO is a limited edition titanium PO with an XP-G2 emitter. You can read more about it in the Preon PO thread.



I was aware of that TI version of PO but it is part of the Preon line. Now the ATOM seems to be a different animal. It has its own section in FLASHLIGHTS and it looks very small. CR2 ? N-Cell ? 2/3 AAA NIMH ? Hmmm...


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 5, 2013)

I just checked the 47 site. I don't get anything when I click Atom, but the light pictured _*is *_different from AO. Hmmm... Interesting because in the PO thread there was a comment from 47 that the AO is a limited edition and they don't plan on a lot of ti releases. Hmmm...


----------



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> I just checked the 47 site. I don't get anything when I click Atom, but the light pictured _*is *_different from AO. Hmmm... Interesting because in the PO thread there was a comment from 47 that the AO is a limited edition and they don't plan on a lot of ti releases. Hmmm...



Yep, I get the same ''Hmmm...'' as you !

Ok now, the wait begins... I'll pop some corn...


----------



## Ryp (Nov 5, 2013)

5:16


----------



## Alfred143 (Nov 5, 2013)

It is the "ATOM AL"
I was just on 4Sevens site and it popped up when I clicked on the picture. It is a cr123 led light. smaller than the Mini. It measures under 2 inches and i think it was about 70-80 lumen as the second mode and a really low lumen output as the first.
I tried to go back to the site and it did not open again.
I remember it said a slight turn to turn on low and continue to turn to go on high. It warned not to turn too far past high or damage can occur to the light. 
There was a link to preorder, but that's when it went to a blank screen


----------



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Ryp and Alfred143!


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope they bump up the high and lose the magnet. The P0 is simply too dim for my needs and the magnet sticks to my keys.


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2013)

It's stainless, CR123, 6 or 110 lumens, magnet. Kinda like a fat P0 with CR123. Meh.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Nov 5, 2013)

Foursevens doesn't appeal to me anymore...a few years back i was all over them, but now...


----------



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

I see myself sending money to4sevens in a near future if they can do the same light, in CR2 format, titanium body and an high CRI emitter...


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2013)

I doubt you'll see any more high-CRI stock lights, titanium and CR2 are possible. If it's moddable then you are set.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess you're right...:mecry:

But a warm or neutral emitter would still be great.


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2013)

It's possible. 4sevens doesn't cater to our likes as much these days, on tint. Too much of a headache to stock and also slower to sell. For normal quarks, they are not hard to mod. Preons, Minis etc, not so much...


----------



## reppans (Nov 5, 2013)

1.0-4.2V driver - I'll be picking up the AA/14500 version when it shows up.


----------



## Ironside (Nov 5, 2013)

derfyled said:


> Saw it on FLASHLIGHTS section from their website...
> 
> SMALL ! Now what is it ? A shorter PO ?



I got mine at Unique Ti . It's a great AAA pocket light and the magnet is useful. Threads are crunchy but easily fixed with silicon. Carried it a month and would recommend it.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## 880arm (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Disciple (Nov 7, 2013)

Intriguing green-tinted reflectors. I wonder of that is to compensate for the color separation problem with XP-G/XM-L emitters?


----------



## reppans (Nov 7, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Intriguing green-tinted reflectors. I wonder of that is to compensate for the color separation problem with XP-G/XM-L emitters?



They are glow in the dark.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pretty well put together video. The headlamp kit is a home run if it holds up. I like the idea of it being backwards compatible with the mini series.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Nov 7, 2013)

It looks interesting for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledhead (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like a winner. Love the magnet. I'm in.


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just what I was looking for. I placed a pre-order today.


----------



## IMSabbel (Nov 9, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Intriguing green-tinted reflectors. I wonder of that is to compensate for the color separation problem with XP-G/XM-L emitters?



Its no reflector _at all_. Like said, its just a GitD surface.

The light actually uses a lens to demagnify the LED to create a homogeneous, wide angled flood ( at least its little sister did). So the "reflector" is much more shallow (and blocking much less light) than it might look like.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## wjv (Nov 9, 2013)

Like the concept.

Not sure if I like the UI. But I'm guessing the 270 degree twist was the only way to get the light as small as it is. Probably not a whole lot of circuitry in it. I'm guessing it has just a regulation circuit but no logic circuit. Twisting the head probably just causes manual switches to make contact, which switches between low & high. 

Wish it had a mid-level 30-50 lumen for 6-8 hours. .


----------



## Atakdog (Nov 10, 2013)

Wish they drove it higher than 110 lumens. With it being so small I assume they were worried about heat buildup, but it would be nice if they put in a large step-down to around 50% like they did with their new burst lights.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe these are stainless steel which doesn't conduct heat well. Some people are quite annoyed by a large step-down so I think it was a reasonable choice. Perhaps it will be a bit brighter on lithium ion?


----------



## Jonwan (Nov 11, 2013)

Excited about the new 4Sevens Atom and 360 headlamp. Preordered, can't wait!


----------



## gunga (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmm. Did not realize the light was a 2 level twistie. Kind of like a poor man's Nautilus. This does interest me. The levels are not the greatest but might be tolerable in the all flood configuration. The headlamp kit looks good, a lot better than the prism setup.


----------



## Al Thumbs (Nov 11, 2013)

Ironside said:


> I got mine at Unique Ti . It's a great AAA pocket light and the magnet is useful. Threads are crunchy but easily fixed with silicon. Carried it a month and would recommend it.



Assuming you are referring to the Atom A0, a Ti version of the P0 SS, I too find the threads crunchy and SuperLube synthetic did not help. What did you put on your threads to smooth it out? Thanks.


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 12, 2013)

derfyled said:


> I see myself sending money to4sevens in a near future if they can do the same light, in CR2 format, titanium body and an high CRI emitter...



I also think so!

A CR2 format of this light and with a titanium or aluminium body would be a great keychain light. If 4Sevens could include a moonlight mode as well, this light would be outstanding!


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm curious about the AA version. I like the progressive twist feature. Would love to have the lower levels of the AAA model though.


----------



## dshap (Nov 12, 2013)

Seems like it would make a good keychain light, doesn't it? The runtime on 110 lumens is pretty good at 3.5 hours, much better than a AAA light.:thinking:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, certainly my wish-list would be
1) a sublumen mode
2) a warmer/high CRI emitter
3) an XML for longer runtimes.

Maybe they can introduce some of these on the AA model.

But that didn't stop me from pre-ordering a 123 model!


----------



## Jonwan (Nov 15, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> Yeah, certainly my wish-list would be
> 1) a sublumen mode
> 2) a warmer/high CRI emitter
> 3) an XML for longer runtimes.
> ...


I'd also want a sub-lumen "moonlight" mode... but wouldn't that have the same effect as the 6-lumens mode? Though, I guess for numbers' sake, we are talking about a 0-6 point difference in lumens. (Regardless, I just use my smartphone for any of my "moonlight" mode needs.)


----------



## Ryp (Nov 15, 2013)

Jonwan said:


> I'd also want a sub-lumen "moonlight" mode... but wouldn't that have the same effect as the 6-lumens mode?



No, it wouldn't. 6 lumens would be too bright if you want to preserve your night vision.


----------



## Jonwan (Nov 15, 2013)

Ryp said:


> No, it wouldn't. 6 lumens would be too bright if you want to preserve your night vision.


Thank you for your answer, Ryp. 
When I asked the question, I was just saying that the majority of the Atom AL users may or may not mind that their light would support such a feature. As for me, as a light sleeper, I'd very much like to preserve my night vision by any reasonable means. With that said, I'll be sure not to use the full 110 lumen mode for my nighttime trip to the bathroom.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 15, 2013)

Jonwan said:


> With that said, I'll be sure not to use the full 110 lumen mode for my nighttime trip to the bathroom.



I actually tried that once with my P2 (~192 lumens), instant blindness. Took me forever to find my way back to my bedroom (without assistance of the light, of course).


----------



## nbp (Nov 24, 2013)

derfyled said:


> I see myself sending money to4sevens in a near future if they can do the same light, in CR2 format, titanium body and an high CRI emitter...



Hey Fred. Check out Enrique Muyshondt's Aeon Mk. II. It's exactly what you are after. 

This Atom is very similar to the old Nitecore EZ series, and all of them are just cheaper version of the lights Enrique developed many years ago in the Ion, Aeon, and Nautilus. 

Not impressed. :ironic:


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Nick!

I had to sell my TI Aeon because of unexpected bills, I sure miss it...:mecry:The Aeon MKII is now out of my price range... (again::mecry. The Atom is more affordable for me right now, since I imagine a TI version would roughly be twice the price. Also, the Atom is a mule, which I find interesting...


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone receive their's yet?


----------



## dafeichu (Nov 25, 2013)

Tetsujin 140.6 said:


> Anyone receive their's yet?



New shipping date. Dec. 02 :mecry:


----------



## sledhead (Nov 25, 2013)

Pre-ordered mine also. Was wondering what was happening, now I see this thread. Bummer, think it will be a nice light when it arrives though. Can't wait to see how strong the magnet is.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 26, 2013)

Sledhead,
The magnet should be plenty strong. I have the Preon 0, which is kind of the AAA forerunner to the Atom line, and the magnet on that is more than adequate to hold the light onto a metallic surface even a vertical surface with the light sticking out horizontal. The magnet on the 123 format will have at least twice the surface area, so should have no trouble holding it on. And better geometry as well, i.e. broader base and less of a torque-arm since shorter and squatter.

If you watch the video, you'll see someone stick an Atom 0 123 to the bottom of a car hood. It makes a pretty loud "thunk!", and unless David hired a Foley artist to fake the sound, I'd say that it's the sound of a very solid attachment.


----------



## nbp (Nov 26, 2013)

derfyled said:


> Thanks Nick! I had to sell my TI Aeon because of unexpected bills, I sure miss it...:mecry:The Aeon MKII is now out of my price range... (again::mecry. The Atom is more affordable for me right now, since I imagine a TI version would roughly be twice the price. Also, the Atom is a mule, which I find interesting...



Sorry to hear about that Fred.  If you get the chance, the Mk II is fantastic, you would no doubt love it. 

I didn't see that the Atom was a mule, I'll have to look again at it. I was initially dismayed by what seemed like another copy of Enrique's light, but if it is a true mule that would be interesting, you're right. The magnet seems handy also.


----------



## Greta (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys... I've been looking at the Atom with anticipation and interest also. I love these little lights!  I see some of you have some questions (doubts? speculation?) about the light and I would like to see what David has to say about them. Why not start a thread over at the MarketPlace in the 4sevens forum to address these issues.... ie. the magnet, the resemblance to a mule, and the resemblance to Enrique's lights. I would think David would be more than happy to answer your questions....


----------



## kongfuchicken (Dec 4, 2013)

Tetsujin 140.6 said:


> Anyone receive their's yet?



I got mine today.
Very happy with it. I wish the clip hole were slightly bigger but it's not a deal breaker.
The magnet is definitively very strong; it can keep the light and my keys + a bunch of junk attached to my keychain stuck on a metallic surface horizontally to the ground. 
My only complaint is that there's no high CRI version available or I'd order half a dozen...


----------



## joema (Dec 4, 2013)

I got mine today; In general I don't like it. The physical design is nice, aesthetic design good, size is smallest possible, rotational force OK, rotation degrees between off/low/high good, and the magnet is useful. However the beam is just too floody for general use. I fully realize the design intent is a flood beam, but it's too extreme. It seems no more directional than a bare emitter in empty space. By contrast even flood-oriented lights like the Surefire T1A are more generally useful. I had a CR2 ION, which was a very floody beam -- this is much floodier than that.

If you want a highly specific light usable at two feet distance or less, it is OK for that. If you want to see anything more than five feet away, you'll need another light. There is a spectrum of beam designs between flood and throw. Obviously for close up work a more floody beam acceptable. However the beam design on the Atom is so extreme toward the flood end, it makes it a niche-use light.

To give a specific example, my 60 lumen Surefire T1A has roughly equal utility at a 1 foot distance as the Atom AL. However at a range of 10 feet, the 60 lumen T1A works much better than the 110 lumen Atom AL. That is the problem with a highly specific beam design.

If you want a light to clip inside a computer chassis while you work on it (as shown in the video) it is OK for that. If you want a general purpose EDC light, this isn't it.


----------



## revscott (Dec 5, 2013)

Just got mine today. The all flood is really different. Not sure what I think about it. I was thinking 6 lm was going to be too high for a low, but with the flood of the beam, it doesn't seem all that bright.

Any worries of the magnet messing with credit cards in the pocket?

Also noticed that the battery rattles just a bit.

I'm trying to decide if this light will replace the E01 on my keychain.


----------



## gunga (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone buying this needs to be aware of the all flood pattern. It's unique and not for everyone. I have one coming and know it has limited use, but it does what it does well (well, based on the Preon P0, I don't have the Atom yet).


----------



## reppans (Dec 5, 2013)

gunga said:


> Anyone buying this needs to be aware of the all flood pattern. It's unique and not for everyone. I have one coming and know it has limited use, but it does what it does well (well, based on the Preon P0, I don't have the Atom yet).



I agree... people need to understand what a reflector-less mule will be like before they purchase - this light is really designed for a few specific things - close task work (with their headband for example), lantern-like area lighting (with the magnet), and an ultra small size.

- The SF T1A, while much more useful for more distant tasks, is almost twice the size. 
- With battery rattle, Foursevens (thankfully) believes in versatility and broad voltage tolerances. It will run any CR123 sized cell and Li-ion rechargeables can vary greatly in dimensions - there are loads of threads of xxx Li-ion cells won't fit in xxx light. If your cells are a loose fit, just stick a piece of paper in for a spacer. I have a feeling that in a real pinch, this head will also run 9Vs, AAAs, AAs with just a piece of tinfoil.
- On magnetism, yes it will fry credit cards... you can demagnetize it, however, by heating it over 400 degrees (lighter or stove).

I'm personally not a huge fan of mules and normally never buy them, but I can't wait until the AA/14500 version comes out - I want one as a spare battery container that doubles as my back-up light.


----------



## revscott (Dec 5, 2013)

reppans said:


> I agree... people need to understand what a reflector-less mule will be like before they purchase - this light is really designed for a few specific things - close task work (with their headband for example), lantern-like area lighting (with the magnet), and an ultra small size.
> 
> - The SF T1A, while much more useful for more distant tasks, is almost twice the size.
> - With battery rattle, Foursevens (thankfully) believes in versatility and broad voltage tolerances. It will run any CR123 sized cell and Li-ion rechargeables can vary greatly in dimensions - there are loads of threads of xxx Li-ion cells won't fit in xxx light. If your cells are a loose fit, just stick a piece of paper in for a spacer. I have a feeling that in a real pinch, this head will also run 9Vs, AAAs, AAs with just a piece of tinfoil.
> ...



But you can't really understand what the light will be like until you experience it personally. I watched the foursevens video, and I've seen other videos on mules, but it was still different than I expected in person. I have a Fenix E01 (which I thought was considered a mule) but it seems different than the atom.

Not saying I don't like it, but it's different. I expected the 6 lm low to be a lot brighter. The 3 lm low on my Mini MA seems brighter than the atom. I know the lack of a hotspot is responsible for this. But still, until you hold it in your hand and see it personally, you just can't really understand.

It's an interesting light for sure.


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just received mine. The size and the fact it will take an RCR123 is handy. I'm not sure it will push the Fenix E15 out of my pocket however.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 5, 2013)

Since I have an AAA Atom I knew what the beam profile would look like. I usually have a couple of lights on me so I like a floody one and more of a thrower. So you can get both types of beams by carrying two small lights if you want. Here's a size comparison with a Mini. 







Sent from Tracy Island


----------



## reppans (Dec 5, 2013)

revscott said:


> But you can't really understand what the light will be like until you experience it personally. I watched the foursevens video, and I've seen other videos on mules, but it was still different than I expected in person. I have a Fenix E01 (which I thought was considered a mule) but it seems different than the atom.
> 
> Not saying I don't like it, but it's different. I expected the 6 lm low to be a lot brighter. The 3 lm low on my Mini MA seems brighter than the atom. I know the lack of a hotspot is responsible for this. But still, until you hold it in your hand and see it personally, you just can't really understand.
> 
> It's an interesting light for sure.



You are completely right sir, and the trial and error process is the best way we find out what we like and dislike in lights. I guess what gets me, is that mules usually occupy a very narrow market niche where people that buy them tend to know exactly what they're getting, and in fact, go out of their way to find them. I guess what 47s has done here, that will be cause for some dissatisfaction, is introduce an broader market "everyman's" mule disguised as an ideal-sized EDC light, and at a reasonable price. So there probably will be many "mule noobs" that will be surprised at what they find. 

Perhaps it would help, for those that are dissatisfied, if we could separate the criticisms between the mule format itself (it's just nature of the beast - there are no other ways to implement it aside from tint), and FourSeven's design and implementation of the delivery mechanism?


----------



## nightshade (Dec 5, 2013)

I am a die-hard, 4sevens, ultra low-light, fan-boy too, but the mule effect on this this light is almost unusable in any of my immediate, real world, environments.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 5, 2013)

Now you guys are making me want one specifically for working on the stereo gear mounted in my trunk. SunDrop works pretty well for it, but a mule with a magnet could be ideal!
And a 6 lumen mule headlamp should be perfect for reading outdoors or with the lights off.

Now, can anyone explain why the SS one is named AL?


----------



## revscott (Dec 5, 2013)

A for Atom
L for Lithium

I think that's right.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm surprised at the criticisms of the mule effect. I own a Preon 0 and the titanium version, i.e. the AAA Atom, which have the same beam profile as the new 123 Atom, with a lo of about .5 lumens and a high of 35-40 lumens.

I think both levels are *incredibly* useful! 

Of course they are not for outdoor or trail use. But for indoors, they are great.

With dark-adapted eyes, the .5 lumen mule is perfect for walking around the house. You can see everything, and because the light is so diffuse, you never lose your dark-adaption. 

The virtue of this kind of light-dispersion is that 1) everything within your peripheral vision is illuminated, but 2) the light doesn't seem to be coming from anywhere in particular. You don't see any *light*, you just see all of the *objects*, evenly illuminated. 

I think that the brighter, 123 version, will be great for a range of indoor uses--anybody who is working on wiring a junction-box, or putting insulation into an attic, or upside down in a crawl-space, will find it a perfect headlamp.

Yeah, it's a different experience from a thrower. Certainly not for every environment or every function. Maybe not for every user. But I'd strongly recommend that every user try it some time--I think you really get to experience a different way of seeing.


----------



## nightshade (Dec 5, 2013)

I am not knocking the product line. Four sevens has several thousand dollars from my personal account. I am a fan boy. Period. This product is not something I want to use in a unfamiliar environment, even indoors. I am familiar with the mule concept. This is a well built, purpose built, niche product, imho. There will be glowing reviews of this product from the typical internet reviews. It simply is not for my use in my environment.


----------



## rdrfronty (Dec 5, 2013)

I got my Atom today. I personally am pretty impressed. I did know basically what to expect since I own a Preon 0 also. This Atom is one floody little beast. I was always impressed with the wide flood of the Preon 0. It was a little weak, but still cool. The Preon 0 has roughly a 1 to 2 distance to flood ratio. Meaning get 1 ft from the wall and it lights up about 2ft. Well the Atom kills it in that aspect. I actually measured it at just over 1 to 4 distance to flood ratio. So 1 ft from the wall, lights up over a 4 ft circle. Pretty cool actually. Very different. 
As for power - it's pretty decent actually. I stuck the Atom on a ceiling vent (gotta love those magnets) 8ft high. With the light on its 6 lumen low, it literal lights up an entire 16ft by 16ft room with a nice soft glow. About like a candle would, except everywhere in the room, not just one area. 
Then I tried shooting it outside. Out a window 12ft, the little bugger lights up my entire back yard and part of all my neighbors on all sides. You can even see the low level everywhere, but high level does a pretty darn good job. 
This is a VERY cool light for doing its intended job. It's an area light, not spotter. Heck my Mini X looked like a dedomed xpg2 compared to this light. The Atom has absolutely no spot, even up close. But that means no wasted lux on a hot spot - all the power is distributed evenly everywhere. 
Great job 4sevens !


----------



## reppans (Dec 6, 2013)

Can someone comment on the two stage UI where you twist for low and twist more for high? The Thrunite Ti has such a UI using a double tab positive terminal contact that looks quite flimsy and prone to failure - was wondering if this system is the same or more robust. Thanks.


----------



## gunga (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't tell by looking at it, I think this system could be more robust but it's all shrouded. I'll have to take a closer look at some point. Take some pix.


----------



## edpmis02 (Dec 6, 2013)

May wait for a AA version. Just looks too small for my hands. My Fenix E05 is very useful. but would prefer a high that goes for 4-6 hours.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've carried it for a couple of days. Nice area light, especially for working in close areas. 

Unfortunately it doesn't really work for more than 10 feet or so. I knew the beam pattern was wide but the light just disperses too quickly. For the AAA Atom that's fine but it was always a backup. I'll have to stick with either the Mini or a Peak for my primary. Unless you do a lot of close up work I'd suggest skipping this one and getting the AAA version or possibly the AA one. 



Sent from Tracy Island


----------



## nbp (Dec 6, 2013)

Feel free to send any unusable Atoms to me to play with. I like Mules. :huh:


----------



## stevieo (Dec 6, 2013)

My Atom 123 & headband arrived today. I am pleasantly surprised. Nice flood beam, strong magnet holds well in head light socket. Very light weight comfortable headlamp, articulating socket and very usable for up close work which was my sole purpose for this purchase & it does it well.


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with the rubber seal breaking already?

I'm already on my third one as the first two tore right away. Is this a defect in the light or operator error?


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine was really tight. I've put lube on it and I've had no problems since then. 


Sent from Tracy Island


----------



## rdrfronty (Dec 10, 2013)

My first one broke after 1 day. But since has been ok after lubing the new one. It is little stiff though. Hopefully the orings will hold up ok.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 13, 2013)

Some Pics, about my Foursevens Atom AL











































I have it for 3 days ago. Great flooder in a mini size.


----------



## reppans (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome pix and info Trevilux, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I have an A0, a very nice limited edition titanium Atom. I have several pictures and beam shots I will be posting soon. The Atom A0 using the XP-G2 vs the Preon P0 using the XP-E, has a slight wider and brighter/warmer beam due to the emitter bin they chose :thumbsup:. 

I just got the Atom AL Headlamp Kit. I am exploring this great Headlamp holder using the Atom AL, a single CR123 cell Stainless Steel light, the A0/P0, and all the compatitable Mini series lights.

The ATOM series of lights feature a reflectorless emitter which excels greatly over previous FOURSEVENS lights to date(except P0) for up close task lighting with it's hotspotless mule style beam pattern. Currently available(@Foursevens Website) in the "AL" single CR123 Stainless Steel version. There are plans to release this light in "AA" and "CR2" versions soon. I am hoping that FOURSEVENS will also re-release the Preon P0 as the Atom A0(A1?)-SS. The XP-G2 emitter, IMO, is a better choice than the XP-E emitter for better tint, brightness, and slight difference in beam profile. 

Being a fan of neutral tinted lights, I have noticed that the newer Cree series 2 XM-L & XP-G, and also the recent XP-E's tint bins of the standard FOURSEVENS offered CW tinted lights has improved. The Limited Edition Atom(Preon)A0 Titaniium is sold out on the FOURSEVENS site. There are several FOURSEVENS dealers that still have some stock left.

GL


----------



## RGB_LED (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting design on the light. I haven't purchased any 4Sevens lights as all since I'm not a fan of their designs overall - but that's personal preference of course. But, I was intrigued when I saw this on the Illuminationsupply website and I very much like the concept with the small form-factor, R/CR123 battery and simple UI. The floody output and GITD 'reflector' is interesting and is same as my 502d Zebralight which I was pleasantly surprised to find how useful it is for close-up work and also for camping / night bike trips where I was either cooking a meal or setting up my bike gear at the trailhead on night rides. That said, 135 degrees is really wide. 

For a keychain light, I'm hesitating. For those who have them, I want to hear more about your experiences with this light as your EDC... Is it useful for some daily tasks? How's the size of the light when it's in your pocket for the day? Any quarks that you notice? Is the magnet attachment at all useful? How much of an impact is it if you carry this in your pocket with your keys?


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 14, 2013)

I am very interested in the Atom with AA batteries.


Here compares with Sipik SK68 in flood.
sequence: Control - Sk68 - Atom AL








Good combination with Atom HeadBand Kit


----------



## rje58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Great photos! Thanks - I am waiting to get the Atom in CR2 format.



Trevilux said:


> I am very interested in the Atom with AA batteries.
> 
> Here compares with Sipik SK68 in flood.
> sequence: Control - Sk68 - Atom AL
> ...


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 14, 2013)

Tetsujin 140.6 said:


> Has anyone had problems with the rubber seal breaking already?
> 
> I'm already on my third one as the first two tore right away. Is this a defect in the light or operator error?


You are speaking of the O-rings correct? It would look like there were a couple of posts in the release thread over on CPFMP regarding this.

It seems a bit similar to the Preon P0 as this was one of the issues that occasionally occurred during it's first revision (at least I know this was an issue with two of mine).


Edited to add: Great pictures and posts Trevilux!


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Dec 15, 2013)

moshow9 said:


> You are speaking of the O-rings correct? It would look like there were a couple of posts in the release thread over on CPFMP regarding this.
> 
> It seems a bit similar to the Preon P0 as this was one of the issues that occasionally occurred during it's first revision (at least I know this was an issue with two of mine).
> 
> ...



O-rings, yes, thanks I had a brain cramp. 

I wonder if customer service would ship out a few extras?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 17, 2013)

You guys and your gorgeous pictures and positive comments.
Now I'm giving Christmas money away to Craig... 
Mostly I want a floody light that sticks to stuff - Awesome! - but I think the headlamp feature will come in pretty handy, too. Particularly under the car or in a tent.

What I want to know is, how does the beam quality compare to Don's SunDropXRU? (I'm sure it'll be broader, and a but more cool.) There is something about the SunDrop - so clean and focused - that I'd rather read with that than just about anything else (meaning lamps, overhead lights, reading lights, etc. It blows away every other flashlight I've tried, bar none. And is sometimes easier than being outside.)
Is it because there's really no hotspot? Or is there something magical in the lens Don puts over that? (I haven't tried on of his mules.)

Anyway, I suppose I'll find out this weekend... 
I thank you. My eyes thank you. My cramped little fingers thank you. My wallet - not so much.

I'l try to remember to gel the O-Ring when I first install the battery.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 20, 2013)

This is the most impresive lights I have seen and used in a years.

Incredibly small, genious design and absolutely love the headlamp!!!!

I am already looking at getting the AA variant whenever it comes out. 

bigC


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 23, 2013)

Had my Atom for a few weeks now. I had pre-ordered it. Love the little thing. Its a floody beast. The mag is super strong will will even hold the full weight of the light when hanging from a small screw. I am glad you guys warned about putting lub on the seal. I have yet to do that. But I have had no problems yet. So guess I got lucky. I do find the hole to attach a ring on the end is a bit small for my liking. It can be operated with one hand. As long as you don't have huge meat puppets. 
Previous poster asked how the switch worked. It is a twist. First on low, keep twisting and high comes one. It backs down in reverse. I would label it a Flood Only light. I can see this being my new task light. The GITD "reflector"  works fairly well. One blast on high and it can still see if glow, albeit dim, for a few hours. 
Size is incredible and feel on mine is solid.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Dec 24, 2013)

Neat little light. Something like this would be nice to use in conjunction with a custom magazine end cap/receiver in my Benelli M4. Just needs a bit more throw and maybe a remote switch.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 24, 2013)

Diesel Pro said:


> Neat little light. Something like this would be nice to use in conjunction with a custom magazine end cap/receiver in my Benelli M4. Just needs a bit more throw and maybe a remote switch.



I think the Atom is a great little light, but honestly I think the Atom would make a *terrible* gun-mounted light. Its effective throw is about 5 meters. Anything you can clearly ID will be too close to shoot at--you'll want to club it with the butt of your Benelli instead. 

Add to that, the switch is all wrong for tactical use, and there is no way to rig it for a remote. Unless you arrange a pair of mechanical fingers to reach out and twist the bezel.

But look, I don't want to sound like a know-it-all. It's your shotgun and your time and money--buy one and see what you think.

It's a sweet little light, and you'll be happy to have it the next time you're upside down under an engine, or working on a circuit-breaker box, or just walking around inside your house.


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2013)

^^^ This.

Sorry, but there is nothing about the Atom that makes it remotely viable as a weapon light.

However, there are many threads here on CPF that will steer you toward proper weapon lights if you are interested in spending a little time with the search function.


----------



## BriteGeek (Dec 30, 2013)

I want one, but I've bought too many lights lately. Going to have to wait at least two weeks before I order one! (10 days at least, maybe one week....)

------------------------
Ok, would you believe I only waited 3 days? I ordered it this morning!


----------



## gunga (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll try to get a real review out soon, but a few notes for interest:

- The atom uses a domed metal plate for the switching at the positive terminal. This is used instead of a spring. It reminds me of the metal one might see in a button on a remote control etc. Seems like it could be more reliable than a tab or spring. This plate is not soldered but seems to be held in by adhesive on the bottom of the red rubber donut inside the head. This is good for cheap/easy assembly. At this point I don't see any potential durability issues.
- The atom LED is mounted on a separate board, but it uses soldered posts instead of wires to hold it to the Pill. This may be mod-able, but I am satisfied with the tint on my sample (though I'd prefer warmer) so will hold off on modding for the moment.
- The o-ring (second one, first one broke) has held up so far. A bit of lube really helps. The feel improves with use and lube, I can successfully use it one-handed in the headlamp kit.

Overall, I quite like the combo of the Atom AL and the headlamp kit. The levels are not perfect (far from it) but overall it's quite slick and useful.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll add a couple of my own:

Great, floody beam. Very little throw. At all. Very useful for working in tight quarters. So Tiny I just drop it in my pocket along with my EDC when I think I'll be using it.
Gets good and warm when left on hi for 1/2 hour stuck to the bottom of a trunk shelf...

Kinda greenish tint on mine. Not terrible, and not as bad as some of the older cool white 4sevens lights, but really noticeable after using my HiCRI Clicky for a little bit. I do like neutral tints.

Replaced the 47's battery with a SureFire CR123A last night. No light! Tried another SF. Still nothing. They're about a year old, but I didn't test 'em for power (will do that tonight or tomorrow.) Dropped the 47's 123 back in, and it works fine.
I didn't meausre them, but they sure look the same to me.
Has anyone else had trouble with other batteries? Or tried a SureFire?

Although it's a niche light, I really like it when used in its intended environment.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 6, 2014)

I did some wiring in an attic for several hours and went through my 47 battery. Put a Titanium brand in with no problem. Also. just tried a Surefire. No problem. Hope that helps. I love this light!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting. I tried two additional batteries - brand new (3.24 and 3.25V) Duracell and Surefire CR123A's. It wouldn't turn on with either! Put the original 47's battery back in, and it works as advertised.
I still didn't measure the other two batteries with my calipers - I guess that's next.
And I'm lucky my dealer is 1/2mi from the office - so I'll swing by there to see if they can offer any insight.
With the original battery, and within it's specific use category (up close flood) it is a joy.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, my dealer is at SHOT, so I guess this won't be resolved until next week.

I measured my 3 CR123a's:

Mfr ____ OD _ Body _ OAL
Four-7's .655" 1.292" 1.345"
SureFire .646" 1.304" 1.350"
Duracell .646" 1.297" 1.349"

I suspected the 4-7's would be the longest,not the shortest. Weird.
Luckily that factory battery still has some juice, so I think I'm okay. I'll probably charge up my only 16340 pretty soon, and see how that does in it.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 17, 2014)

I received mine a few days ago and really like it so far.


----------



## stevieo (Jan 17, 2014)

batteries that will work on both low & high modes that I have tried besides 47's are Battery Station, Edison Bright, Duracell (very old one), Legion Arms (whatever that is). i only tried one of dozens of SF's & it worked in high mode only which does not bother me because I only use the light in high mode anyway & only in the head band for close up detail work & reading. great artifact free spread beam without glare. it is the only headlamp I have tried that I can actually read with but only on high mode. it is a great headlamp for those uses. it is not a light I would generally use as a flashlight but I can see how it would serve certain limited purposes. I am still a mini 123 fan boy. xpg or xp-g2 aluminum body only.

edit: AW 16340's work well!!



tjswarbrick said:


> I'll add a couple of my own:
> 
> Replaced the 47's battery with a SureFire CR123A last night. No light! Tried another SF. Still nothing. They're about a year old, but I didn't test 'em for power (will do that tonight or tomorrow.) Dropped the 47's 123 back in, and it works fine.
> I didn't meausre them, but they sure look the same to me.
> ...


----------



## Disciple (Jan 18, 2014)

Vinh is hot-rodding these now.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Does it get brighter on 16340s if so roughly how much cheers. .

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## stevieo (Jan 18, 2014)

hard to say about discernible brightness changes or extra heat. I did a quick & dirty 16340 battery test to find out if they would work as they should. brightness seemed the same but I did not get scientific. I am just happy to know I can use aw protected 16340's,



lightmyfire13 said:


> Does it get brighter on 16340s if so roughly how much cheers. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Cheers, got one onthe way,probably get vihn to mod one as well ..

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 20, 2014)

Stopped by my dealer today. Both my batteries tested fine and worked in his sample. Still no dice in mine. He was kind enough to swap it out. Tested in the new one - work fine. Actually swapped heads and bodies just to see - my head worked fine on his body with both SF and Duracell batteries. Neither head would work on my original body. Tried an Energizer with the same results.
All are fine in my new light. He's sending the dud back to 47's to figure it out. Very strange anomaly, but it's all taken care if now. And kudos to a couple guys who know how to take care of the customer!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 23, 2014)

The AA and ALR2 are now on FourSevens' website.


----------



## reppans (Jan 24, 2014)

Been waiting for that AA to be offered - should be here next week. Really hope this light can run a CRAA (button top fitment), if does it can, it will do triple EDC duty for me - spare batt container for my QPA-X primary, back-up flashlight, and emergency power for all my 2xAA gadgets (cellphone charger, radio, GPS, etc.) just need to make a dummy cell with tinfoil. Will probably displace both my Revo SS and P0 residing on a keychain and back pocket organizer.


----------



## Etsu (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, the AA looks tempting. But I think I'll wait to see if they offer it in a neutral or warm tint. I've got enough cool whites for now. (Yeah, I know 4sevens probably won't, but perhaps someone like IS will offer a custom build of it like they did with the Preon P2.)


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 24, 2014)

Etsu said:


> Yes, the AA looks tempting. But I think I'll wait to see if they offer it in a neutral or warm tint. I've got enough cool whites for now. (Yeah, I know 4sevens probably won't, but perhaps someone like IS will offer a custom build of it like they did with the Preon P2.)



Vinh has a modded Atom. He could probably swap in a neutral for you. Actually, that's not a bad idea...


----------



## Etsu (Jan 24, 2014)

tjswarbrick said:


> Vinh has a modded Atom. He could probably swap in a neutral for you. Actually, that's not a bad idea...



Probably, but I expect modding costs plus extra shipping costs would make a modded Atom AA not economical, considering it's an inexpensive light.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 24, 2014)

Agreed, except that my AL hits above it's price class to begin with.

I do love neutral tints. However, in use, I find them best in outdoor situations. This thing is so floody that it doesn't have the throw for me to use it in such situations (except, perhaps, late-night trips to the bathroom and such.) I've been using it in close-quarters and expect it'll come in handy during outdoor reading. So far the cool tint has not been a hindrance.

Update: My 47's battery finally fell below 2.5V and will no longer get out of 1st gear (low mode.) So I dropped in the Duracell that didn't run in sample #1. Worked like a charm, and brought full brightness back so I could complete my task.
What a handy little light.


----------



## SoCalDep (Jan 25, 2014)

I picked up these two lights below from the FourSevens booth at SHOT this year...A red-LED ATOM A0 and a Preon P0-SS...


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 26, 2014)

Id buy an Atom AA in a heartbeat if it was priced closer to the Preon P0. The MSRP jump from $25 to $40 is way too much in my opinion.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 26, 2014)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Id buy an Atom AA in a heartbeat if it was priced closer to the Preon P0. The MSRP jump from $25 to $40 is way too much in my opinion.



That was the first thing I noticed. The price jump for a slightly bigger battery tube is out of line with the pricing established by the P0.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 26, 2014)

The differences in mode progression have to be considered when looking at the price. It went from a twist on twist off to advance between the modes to a progressive twisty where one twists a little for low and then twists further for high. The P0 I owned was a bit finicky when trying to mode change, maybe the Atom is engineered to be more reliable in that regard?


----------



## gunga (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like my preon p0 at all. The mode switching has become unreliable and finicky. The Atom UI is much better and seems reliable, so far...


----------



## BriteGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

I just got mine this morning (had to wait for my wife to give it to me as a birthday present), so all I have had a chance to do is put the battery in, adjust the headband and turn it on. Think I may like it for when I have to work in the (server) racks! Should know in a day or two if we don't get snowed in.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have one of the Vinh modded lights. I really like the UI, twist for low then twist more for high, the off position in between the modes makes the function similar to an MBI. You can twist one way for low or the other for high. The glow "reflector" is also a nice touch.


----------

